# Windows 10: The best hidden features, tips, and tricks



## JMH3143 (Jun 18, 2012)

> After using Windows 10 for almost a week, I’ve discovered some neat little changes and features that Microsoft hasn’t yet discussed — smart tweaks that, if you’re a mouse-and-keyboard user looking for a reason to upgrade from Windows 7, you will be very pleased with. Let’s dive straight in with my favorite secret/hidden features of Windows 10.
> 
> *Explorer now has a “Home” tab*
> 
> ...


Windows 10: The best hidden features, tips, and tricks | ExtremeTech


----------

